# Need help with measuring for steps please...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, here are the measurements I have and what I need to accomplish...
( I would post a pic but it's raining here







)
Up 3' in highth
10-11' in distance (depending on if I curve it or not)
steps will be 16" deep (might need to subtract 1-2" from the next level being stacked on top of the one below etc.?)

Now what?

How many steps and how high do they need to be?

Just can't seem to think straight today


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like 7 5 inch steps.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok Tom thanks! I know this will get the the hieight needed but would come up short in the distance by a step or two. according to my calculations anyways...????


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Something to consider. 
Rise and run of stairs are usually covered by local building codes. 
You may want to check with them. They usually have handouts covering 
the mechanics of layout and i9f not would probably offer help 
in laying them out. 
The only reason I point this out is that if stairs are not to code and someone falls, 
well, not so good for you. 

Later 
Rick.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Marty about the building code in your area. Something else to think about is the rise AND length of the step treads for the comfort of the average person using your steps. If you do a search of the net, you will find tables for laying out stairs that will feel comfortable for people to use. Average stride. Just a thought


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

I agree with the suggestion from Rick & Gary regarding checking the local building code.

As a rule of thumb 7" rise is usually the upper limit.
36" Total Rise / 7" rise = 5.142 risers; rounded up to 6 risers.

Total Rise = 36"
Total No. Risers 6 = 6" Rise

Total Run = 120"
Upper-most Tread One Step Below Deck/Floor
120" Run / 5 Treads = 24" Tread Width
Stair Angle = 14.0362°

Uppermost Tread Equal To Deck/Floor
120" Run / 6 Treads = 20" Tread Width
Stair Angle = 16.6992°


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

codes? lol I live out in the sticks guys. thanks for the math Steve


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve, I was planning on using stones I already have that equal... 
16" tread width or less considering having to stack the next row. 
6 1/2" Height 

I suppose one of the steps will have to be taller or shorter?


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 09 Oct 2009 10:41 AM 
codes? lol I live out in the sticks guys. thanks for the math Steve They still have codes, better to look them up and know what they are then to be the fool when a child falls on stairs that aren't to code. Hard to defend that in court!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Needing steps from the lower right sidewalk next to pool up to the PVC on top left, It will need to curve a bit too.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I would call your local building inspector and ask. Building codes are not nationalized, as a result your state, county or even city/township may have something you are unaware of. I refrained from mentioning something earlier as most codes only apply to fixed structures, landscaping generally doesn't apply, in some areas Decks don't. However since it was mentioned its good idea to look it up.

However maximum rise of 7.75" and minimum tread length of 10" doesn't look like a problem. Those being the 2006 IRC codes, I don't believe they apply to your case but you never know.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, this is for NC but it is pretty standard nation wide. If there are more than 3 risers with out a "landing" (see code requirement) then a hand rail is required. you want to do this part "by the book" if not you may have a problem if someone falls or if an inspector sees it. Your home owners insurance may also revoke your coverage if they see it and warn you. Do it right the first time so you don't have to do it again.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 09 Oct 2009 10:41 AM 
codes? lol *{I live out in the sticks}* guys. thanks for the math Steve
_(emphasis added) _
John

While that may be, what you've got to understand is 'Mother Nature' has only two more years left, before being required to come into compliance with IRC or face substantial fines.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

hehe 

I made some calls and found out there is no "code" unless there is a roof over the steps.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Biblegrove, 

Throughout my engineering career (35+ years) I have used the following formula for stairs of any angle. 

(2 x Rise) + Run = 25. 

This works from very shallow garden stairs right up to Ships ladders that are near vertical. 

Good railroading! 

Bob C.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

John, although you may have no code to worry about, you may want to think about your statement 
16" tread width or less considering having to stack the next row. 
6 1/2" Height 

I suppose one of the steps will have to be taller or shorter? This is referred to as the trip factor. The subconscious mind at work kicks in and says 6 1/2" then you throw in an oddball 7 1/2" and people start stumbling or falling. steps need to be built with a varience of no more than 3/8" for the length of the run. Yes landings will trick the mind as you start a new separate set of steps fr each landing.


----------

